# Fish names



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I haven't named a fish for years. But today my mother goes up to the 55 and says "Where's Waldo?". She's named the 2 otos Waldo and Wanda.


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

I haven't named fish ever lol


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it is extremely rare that i name a fish...but i have a neolamprologus that was injured in a fight and it's mouth is a little messed up...he's ok, but looks weird so i call him "Louie the lip"..


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Every time I name a fish it dies, so now they are nameless


----------

